# Li-Po Battery (Dented and Punctured)



## Cleric (Dec 8, 2005)

I am new to all of this. I am learning a lot though.

I have purchased a Team Associated RC18T. I removed the stock motor and speed control and replaced it with a Teken Rage Extreme. I have purchased a Li-Po battery, a charger for it, and a power adapter so I can charge at home.

I shaved the tray down so I was able to fit the Li-Po battery in and thought I had it secured sufficiently. The battery had come out while running my 18T around and the corner of the battery was dented a bit and I see a puncture in the battery. I have not attempted to charge the battery since. 

What I wanted to find out before doing so, is to see if I could expect any trouble upon charging? I suspect, I will have to purchase another Li-Po battery eventually either way.

11.1V 3 Cell Li-Po 1320 mAh. Been charging at 1.3 amps.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You mean other than fires and explosions? Nope, that would be the extent of the trouble. That's a guess.  Seriously though, I am not a LiPo guy but I have read that a damaged pack is not something you want to mess with. Others will respond with more knowledge. I suspect you did right by asking before recharging it.


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Is the punture in the outer wrap or the cell itself? If it's punctured into the cell definately get rid of it. If it is just the outer wrap don't worry about the puncture. The dent I wouldn't worry too much about. From my experience the batteries are tougher than you would think. Keep a close eye on it when/if you charge it again regardless, if all is well then you can relax a bit, but you always want to monitor it when charging any LIPO. As long as it's not punctured, it will give you fair warning before a fire could occur(swelling). If you see any swelling stop charging and move pack to safe location for at least 30 minutes, then dispose of it.


----------



## Cleric (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the input.

It is hard for me to tell how severe the puncture is. The outer wrap is punctured for sure. When I look close, I can see a black layer as well. I am guessing that is the cell?

From what you tell me. As long as it does not swell. All should be ok. I will charge it and keep an eye on it as always.

Thanks again!


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Just be careful. A punctured cell is a worst case senario for a LIPO. I've never seen a cell that was black. If you see an aluminum color, that is the cell. If the aluminum is punctured DO NOT charge. Good luck


----------



## Cleric (Dec 8, 2005)

If the cell should be a silver aluminum color. I have not yet seen that. That gives me hope that the battery is ok.

I will keep a close eye on it either way as you suggest.


----------

